# Goat's Milk Soap... 1st batch - *cut pics added*



## nurse_75 (Oct 29, 2011)

This is my second batch of soap.

It is an unscented goats milk soap. It all went smoothly and I am really excited to see it unmolded tomorrow... I have learnt my lesson and am trying to be patient.

Beautiful and creamy... It looks divine at this stage.






Tops as per Lynn's Youtube tutorial... Thanks Lynn. I didnt have an paddle-pop stick so used a straw and it was really easy and enjoyable. I found I had to stop fussing as I just wanted to keep playing with it.





The little bars are not gelling at this stage.





I really dont know about gelling or what it will do to the final stage... Fingers crossed it turns out.





I will upload some cut pics tomorrow.






The loaf mold gelled and is obviously darker but has a nice even colour. The smaller bar of soap is distinctly whiter.




Thanks for looking.

Sharna


----------



## judymoody (Oct 29, 2011)

Your little bars may not gel, or not gel completely because they generate less heat due to their smaller volume.  If that's the case, you may want to wait a bit longer to unmold them.  And/or pop your individual cavity mold in the freezer for a couple of hours before unmolding.  They will then pop out cleanly.

Your soap looks really nice.  I like the textured top.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 29, 2011)

What Judy said. Wait 48 hours (sorry) and then pop into the freezer for an hour or so before unmoulding. I use those pink silicone cake moulds and if I don't do it that way, bits of soap stay in the bottom of the mould and ruin the clean, sharp look that you'd otherwise get.  Looking good.  :wink:

This will be a great learning experience for you and you will see the difference in texture for gelled versus ungelled.


----------



## nurse_75 (Oct 30, 2011)

Bubbles - I couldnt wait another 24... haha. I have the rest of the little bars in the freezer as the edges of that one did stick a little in the corners. The difference between the gelled and ungelled is interesting. I like both shades, the darker soaps have a more authentic milk soap feel, the white soap looks creamy and rich.

Sharna


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 30, 2011)

They look great Sharna! That's my favourite shape of soap, done in a loaf with a bit of a textured top, although I do really like round ones too...

But great job - you can already see the improvement from your first batch and your def on your way to be a great soaper!!!!


----------



## donna75126 (Oct 30, 2011)

How did you get your soaps to look white?  My turned out dark tan

Donna


----------



## nurse_75 (Oct 31, 2011)

Donna - I froze the goats milk so it was icy chunks.  I dissolved the lye in a small portion of water (total deducted from the weight of goats milk) and had that sitting in an ice bath. It was all about keeping the liquids cooler and from what i understand stopping the lye from burning the milk. The sugars in the milk caramelise. I added the slushy milk to the lye in the ice bath and it went a bright orangey colour. I soaped at a reasonably low temp... around 100 i think and then left them uninsulated in my laundry once in the moulds. I live in the Far North of Qld and it is quite warm coming into summer.

I hope that helps. There are plenty of other great soapers on here who can give you tips on making a lighter goats milk soap. 

Sharna


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2011)

The cut bars look really good!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 31, 2011)

Congratulations Sharna, they turned out great.  :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 31, 2011)

A fantastic result!  Your soaps look great!


----------



## donna75126 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you Sharna,, I think I know what I did wrong. I froze my GM and added it all to the lye and did not cool down my lye and I also wrapped it up and let it set.   So I think I will try again.. I hope someday I will be able to post a pic that will look pretty.

Donna


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 31, 2011)

Pretty!  They look really really creamy.


----------



## BlueValkyrie (Oct 31, 2011)

Those look beautiful - really have to try soaping with goatsmilk. Really interesting to see the gelled vs not gelled comparison


----------



## Godiva (Nov 8, 2011)

These look simply yummy.  Love the textures.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats! Looks good!


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my Sharna that is beautiful..............Looks like big pieces of beautiful creamy fudge...........Can you tell I am sugar deprived at the moment LOL


----------



## zajanatural (Nov 16, 2011)

You can get small batches to gel by putting the mold in a box and wrapping a blanket around it.  Also, what material is that pan made of?


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 17, 2011)

> Also, what material is that pan made of?



It is a silicone cake/loaf mould. I usually use it for meatloaf or banana bread... haha, not anymore


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 18, 2011)

nurse_75 said:
			
		

> > Also, what material is that pan made of?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a silicone cake/loaf mould. I usually use it for meatloaf or banana bread... haha, not anymore


LOL spoken like a true soaper


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 18, 2011)

Aww thanks Lyn. That comment has made my day.

I shouldn't then let you in on the lustful thoughts I had about my slow-cooker while prepping dinner today. I think it isnt long for the cooking world 

Sharna


----------



## dcornett (Nov 18, 2011)

They look great! They turned out so nice and creamy looking.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 23, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 23, 2011)

nurse_75 said:
			
		

> Aww thanks Lyn. That comment has made my day.
> 
> I shouldn't then let you in on the lustful thoughts I had about my slow-cooker while prepping dinner today. I think it isnt long for the cooking world
> 
> Sharna



That's too funny!  When any of the kitchen utensils or appliances go missing everyone knows where they're at!


----------

